# Do 30-bolt BBS lips fit Speedlines?



## Zpede (Sep 16, 2008)

What is the PCD (of the 30-bolt pattern) and inner diameter for the 16" BBS RM/RS outer lips?
I'm looking for outer lips for my 16" Speedline Mistrals and they seem to be too hard to find. The lips have 30 bolts like the ones of BBS. And I also have read, that some BBS/Speedline lips and barrels are interchangeable. So I'm wondering, if the BBS RM/RS lips would fit my wheels too. 
-Zpede


----------



## Zpede (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Do 30-bolt BBS lips fit Speedlines? (Zpede)*

Let's try yhis with some illustration. I'm trying to get the following measurements for 30-bolt 16" BBS RM/RS wheels to check the compatibility: 
A) PCD (pitch circle diameter, Lochkreisdurchmesser in mm in the picture) for the bolt pattern, a measurement from center of the bolt hole to the center of the bolt hole on the opposite side
B) the inner diameter of the lip (Innendurchmesser in mm in the pic)








I haven't found those measurements anywhere, so if anyone has those lips availabale/measurable, please let me know. Thanks in advance!
-Zpede


----------



## bigdaddydave (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Do 30-bolt BBS lips fit Speedlines? (Zpede)*


----------



## running-on-vegetableoil (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Do 30-bolt BBS lips fit Speedlines? (bigdaddydave)*

what you are looking for is rs 033 lips.


----------

